# Helicopter skill



## John A Silkstone (Mar 26, 2012)

http://video.uk.msn.com/watch/video/helicopter-pilot-with-great-skills/1j4lrfcme

Silky


----------



## GunBunnyInaMAB (Apr 8, 2012)

*Yeah, impressive skills to be sure. But scroll down the site page to the dancing traffic cop in the Phillipines!!kilt;kilt;kilt;*


----------

